
DreamHost DNS issues - lfischer
https://www.dreamhoststatus.com/
======
jdp23
They're saying it's a DDOS attack. Looks like it started right around the same
time as their DOJ hearing this morning.

Update: There are reports that the DDOS is in reaction to DreamHost hosting
PunishedStormer, the rebranded DailyStormer site.

[https://twitter.com/OpStandUpToCFAA/status/90077016627919667...](https://twitter.com/OpStandUpToCFAA/status/900770166279196672)

And the tail end of [https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/daily-stormer-punished-
storm...](https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/daily-stormer-punished-stormer/)

~~~
burnte
They're refusing to hand over data to the FBI about visitors to a Trump-
protest site, so if this is more than a co-incidence, then we're possibly
looking at internet-savvy "Pro-Trump" folks. Since we know 4chan was a huge
congregation point, I'd wager they're just a bunch of folks using LOIC to
attack DH, or some DNS amplification attack.

Edit: Interestingly enough, this is going on even though the DOJ amended their
request to be more focused (they claimed to not understand exactly what they
were requesting, which is just as scary). So, DH will probably comply now, but
the attack rages on. [http://fortune.com/2017/08/23/doj-dreamhost-anti-
trump/](http://fortune.com/2017/08/23/doj-dreamhost-anti-trump/)

~~~
notyourday
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-dreamhost-
idUSK...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-dreamhost-
idUSKCN1B41ZC)

The warrant has been approved.

~~~
ceejayoz
Wierd. They'd supposedly dropped the request yesterday.
[http://gizmodo.com/justice-department-drops-request-for-
ip-a...](http://gizmodo.com/justice-department-drops-request-for-ip-addresses-
of-1-1798325300)

~~~
openasocket
The title to that article is misleading. They didn't drop the request, they
changed it to limit the scope. If you read the changes, they are no longer
requests HTTP request and response logs, but rather published content on the
site and any transactions.

------
tgtweak
Just have to say, dreamhost has had great uptime for such a cheap package,
given the amount of features they provide.

Given this is not at all a result of their own error, I think they're doing a
great job with reliability. By comparison (and it's not much of a comparison)
godaddy shared hosting goes down WEEKLY for spans of 5-10 minutes, and it's
more expensive and has way fewer features.

------
Pezmc
Well this finally gave me the bump to move my DNS away from Dreamhost, which I
have been meaning to do for literally years, now to sit and wait for the new
name servers to propagate.

~~~
kdbg
Why? A ddos could be launched against any provider. I dont see this as a dh
specific issue to move over.

~~~
zippergz
Larger DNS providers are harder to DDoS and also tend to have more DDoS
mitigation in place. This is not to say that it can never happen, but it's
substantially less likely.

~~~
kdbg
I dont think DH is really all that small. Comlared to aws and stuff maybe but
I think they have pretty significant infrastructure.

What Dns providers are you thinking of? My guess would be something like
cloudflare would be a good choice. Though Ive never looked into it tbh, I run
my own dns.

~~~
zippergz
I use AWS for most of my DNS. Also thinking of UltraDNS and Cloudflare. These
are all massively larger than Dreamhost.

------
igammarays
Yup. All my clients' sites are down. I wonder what the internet-wide impact
is. And I wonder if I can migrate DNS providers while it is down.

~~~
burnte
As long as you have the DNS data, yeah, you should be able to do so, unless DH
is also your domain registrar.

~~~
distantsounds
Does their domain control panel not allow you to set custom nameservers?

edit: oh, that is probably also under DDoS, whoops

~~~
mercer
I can highly recommend keeping your DNS stuff separate from hosting. For
'critical' stuff I've been quite happy to use DNSimple for that, and regular
mom-and-pop LAMP hosting for the actual site.

In some cases I pipe it through Digital Ocean, because it's nice to have
everything in one place, but I've wondered if that might have some performance
impact. Can anyone confirm/deny this? So, domain registrar -> Digital Ocean ->
hosting.

------
d3ad1ysp0rk
If you agree with what they are doing (fighting the FBI demand), there is a
donation page for the cause;
[https://www.crowdjustice.com/case/dreamhost/](https://www.crowdjustice.com/case/dreamhost/)

------
arca_vorago
All my DH sites are up.

------
bluedino
TIL people actually use Dreamhost for important stuff.

